# Beach house circle thingy



## krichek (Aug 20, 2008)

Based on your description the first thing that came to mind was a gable vent. Does it look similar to this?


----------



## Brik (Jan 16, 2007)

A round gable vent is also what I thought of - They are more than decorative. They vent hot air our of attics. There are some non-venting decorative only, ones made. They are available in many sizes and come in plastic or various woods. I hand built one out of cedar once for a shed.


----------



## kismet693 (Aug 21, 2008)

*Thanks*

Thankyou, yes it is a gable vent I was looking for  Thanks for your help, I have found somewhere that sells them :yes:


----------



## retro (Apr 1, 2008)

The birds also love them. So easy to fly in and make little birdie nests in your attic. Make sure there is a heavy duty screen behind the vent to keep them out.


----------

